# Some of my artwork



## chanda95

I just noticed there is a creative corner here. That's a neat to see. It looks like there are some very talented people here. Do a little bit of graphite and colored pencil drawing..here are a few of my works..Have a ton more but didn't really want to go overboard.

I have, by the way, been practicing with the camera a little more. Have stepped away from the frustrations of portrait work for the moment but hopefully will get back to it this week. May post some pictures this evening for critique. They are still on my camera at home. Cheers!


----------



## BGeise

Wow nice work. Do you use pictures as your template or do you freehand


----------



## chanda95

BGeise said:


> Wow nice work. Do you use pictures as your template or do you freehand



I look at the photographs but the work itself is freehand.


----------



## IzzieK

You are a very talented person. I envy those that can do these sort of things. I gave up my oils and guash a long time ago now due to life getting in my way, so I took up photography, well one of the reasons I took up photography...


----------



## chanda95

IzzieK said:


> You are a very talented person. I envy those that can do these sort of things. I gave up my oils and guash a long time ago now due to life getting in my way, so I took up photography, well one of the reasons I took up photography...



Thank you! I am picking up photography because a camera is easier to lug around than my art supplies. That, and maybe I will get some good enough pictures to draw down the road. I don't have the time to draw like I want so photography is giving me a creative outlet and that helps.


----------



## mishele

Love the boy at the lake!! Great work! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 71M

chanda95 said:


> I just noticed there is a creative corner here. That's a neat to see. It looks like there are some very talented people here. Do a little bit of graphite and colored pencil drawing..here are a few of my works..Have a ton more but didn't really want to go overboard.
> 
> I have, by the way, been practicing with the camera a little more. Have stepped away from the frustrations of portrait work for the moment but hopefully will get back to it this week. May post some pictures this evening for critique. They are still on my camera at home. Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 75839View attachment 75840View attachment 75841View attachment 75842View attachment 75843View attachment 75844View attachment 75845




Very good, but move-beyond copying photos; there's so much more in your subconscious that can be brought into the world, that's your unique vision.


----------



## chanda95

71M said:


> Very good, but move-beyond copying photos; there's so much more in your subconscious that can be brought into the world, that's your unique vision.



Agreed..however most of these were commissions and when you do commissions you do what the customer wants and when they submit a photograph..that's what you do.


----------



## chanda95

mishele said:


> Love the boy at the lake!! Great work! Thanks for sharing!



Thank you! That's one that I like but don't like. I see what I could have done different on that one and kick myself for not doing it but it was one I learned a lot from.


----------



## mishele

This stuff really makes me want to start drawing again. =) It's been so long. =( So time consuming.


----------



## 71M

Yes. 


chanda95 said:


> 71M said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very good, but move-beyond copying photos; there's so much more in your subconscious that can be brought into the world, that's your unique vision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed..however most of these were commissions and when you do commissions you do what the customer wants and when they submit a photograph..that's what you do.
Click to expand...


----------



## snerd

Wow! Amazing! Glad to meet another fellow-artist. I submit for your c&c my latest and best work..........................


----------



## Ec1981

WOW! A very talented artist! I loved all of them  Such detail


----------



## bribrius

snerd said:


> Wow! Amazing! Glad to meet another fellow-artist. I submit for your c&c my latest and best work..........................


 LOL. hilarious!


o.p.

you have some talent there. Nice to see instead of all these mechanical shutterbugs on here... 
:mrgreen:


----------



## 71M

bribrius said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Amazing! Glad to meet another fellow-artist. I submit for your c&c my latest and best work..........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. hilarious!
> 
> 
> o.p.
> 
> you have some talent there. Nice to see instead of all these mechanical shutterbugs on here...
> :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


Great capture!


----------



## Derrel

Chanda--Hey! Lovely drawings, in that very classic, realistic style that people have loved for centuries!

snerd--your stick figure man need to be helped along in Photoshop, like I did with this drawing I made back in 2011. ALL drawings need post-processing!


----------



## LarryLomona

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## chanda95

snerd said:


> Wow! Amazing! Glad to meet another fellow-artist. I submit for your c&c my latest and best work..........................




What an incredible visual impact with great use of lines and you captured the feelings and emotions of your subject beautifully. Such talent! I couldn't have done it any better (actually probably not - I have a hard time with graphic design).

I seriously laughed out loud. That made my day. Too flipping funny.


----------



## 4rum

NOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooo ......  please don't abandon your art for photography. You have a gift. I like to sketch but I'm nowhere near as good as you are. If you MUST, take a break but never give it up. You can do both. I love both but have forsaken my love of sketching ... don't make the same mistake. I'd reached the point to where I wasn't progressing but I really feel that you can go as far as you want.


----------



## annamaria

Beautiful work.  My favorite is number one.


----------



## paigew

These are amazing!


----------



## Watchful

Nice shading.


----------

